# Poulan 335 pro



## Wesley B (May 16, 2009)

Can someone point me in the direction of a specs page or manual or something for a Poulan 335 Pro Chainsaw. Or a rebuild kit for the carb.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If your looking for information specific to the carburetor, you can likely find help at the website for the manufacturer of the carburetor.

Walbro: www.walbro.com

Zama: www.zamacarb.com

They have illustrated parts lists as well as service manuals for their products on their sites.

Best of Luck...


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

Heres a link for the parts breakdown for that saw
http://72.3.225.179/manuals/67181.pdf


----------



## Wesley B (May 16, 2009)

Thanks alot rotti!!! Do you know where I can find parts for it. Things like a carb rebuild kit.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

Pm me


----------



## Wesley B (May 16, 2009)

I pm'd you.


----------

